# What do you give?



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

What do you give to others in our society? What do you contribute to make our country a more kind place?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Myself, my money, my kindness.

I wish I knew how to do more, and feel good about it.

There are so many bad things in the world, but I believe, in equal measure, many wonderful things. I focus on one thing, and that is being fair, and kind to those around me. I wish I was better at it. 

I try to be a good neighbor, and a friend when someone is in need.

I can't change the world, I can't fix the world. I can only change myself. I can only fix myself, and only then with God's help.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

After we return from home and hospice duty this morning (serving communion and just plain spending time with folks who don't have family or frequent contact) we'll be unloading a tractor trailer for the church food bank. I'll also be training with our youth pastor on a mentor program for 16-18 year old at risk/troubled kids who will be attending a local academy. All volunteer, all local.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> Myself, my money, my kindness.
> 
> I wish I knew how to do more, and feel good about it.
> 
> ...


Just curious, why do you need an outside help to "fix" yourself? You aren't inherently a good person? The first three paragraphs of your post seem to indicate you are.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I own a crisis bed for children with autism. I charge a low rent and repair all damage at my expense. I mow the lawn and do what i can to keep things running smoothly. I don't work there i'm just the handy man.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

SRSLADE said:


> I own a crisis bed for children with autism. I charge a low rent and repair all damage at my expense. I mow the lawn and do what i can to keep things running smoothly. I don't work there i'm just the handy man.


What a truly wonderful thing to do.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I give away free medical marijuana to anyone in need


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I give away produce and work on peoples houses, appliances, cars, etc..


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Clem said:


> I give away produce and work on peoples houses, appliances, cars, etc..


I thought of you when I posted this thread, you seem to genuinely care about the people around you and that is not a universal concept.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I volunteer with an organiation for missing and exploited children.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> I volunteer with an organiation for missing and exploited children.


I seriously respect you for doing this, can you elaborate how which organization and how you volunteer? I'd be interested in getting involved.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Just curious, why do you need an outside help to "fix" yourself? You aren't inherently a good person? The first three paragraphs of your post seem to indicate you are.


I need God.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I need God.


I'm glad you have faith if it's what you need.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Help the elderly in our community with basic health care. Looking into setting up a group of medical people who can do more than what is being done currently to assist those who can't or won't go to the doctor.


----------



## AZSongBird1973 (Jun 10, 2018)

My kids and I have always volunteered at the local animal shelters. Back home we were able to foster many critters and provide temporary shelter for animals and people affected by forest fires etc. 

I've tried to emulate how my parents lived, treat others the way you'd like to be treated, work hard, and if someone needs something then do what ever you can to help. Not always easy but seems to me like a pretty good way to live.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

I work at our local soup kitchen, cooking and serving food. I work with Gideon's International distributing New Testaments and Bibles, we go into jails, festivals in local towns, hotels, motels and local offices that will allow us to place copies of scripture. I give money to help support an orphanage, school in Haiti. I maintain our "neighborhood driveway" with my own equipment, No Charge to anyone. I would like to do more but my time is limited. Dsmythe


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

For those that donated how much are you willing to affect your own lifestyle to make donations? 

I donate and work at the food pantry. I donate directly to some people 
I rescue a lot of stranded travelers. I donate to the Boy Scouts and Salvation Army .


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I seriously respect you for doing this, can you elaborate how which organization and how you volunteer? I'd be interested in getting involved.


Veterans for child rescue, https://vets4childrescue.org/


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

I support our local charities and panhandlers, I will be the first to admit, I haven't done enough, for my country since the election. Sour grapes? I prefer, prescience. It is still not an excuse, for this I'm apologetic. I've been brought to task. I will try to change, for myself and in turn, for the benefit of others.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

no really said:


> I volunteer with an organiation for missing and exploited children.


That's pretty awesome. That's not an easy thing to do because it can be stressful and heartbreaking. 

Volunteer firefighter/emt for about twenty years. Once a year my large family of constructionista's gets together and rebuild someone's house that has burned down and didn't have insurance. We have even went to Mexico and in Romania helped rebuild a children's home. Due to work I didn't get to go to Romania though. Maybe next time.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> That's pretty awesome. That's not an easy thing to do because it can be stressful and heartbreaking.
> 
> Volunteer firefighter/emt for about twenty years. Once a year my large family of constructionista's gets together and rebuild someone's house that has burned down and didn't have insurance. We have even went to Mexico and in Romania helped rebuild a children's home. Due to work I didn't get to go to Romania though. Maybe next time.


I truly appreciate the firefighter/emt's they go through lots of stress and heartbreak, all the volunteers are heros in my eyes. Been the beneficary of their care both personnally and friends/family. Thanks for your service.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Monthly donation to St. Jude, donate to Shriners, Fire Dept when they do drives. Today, I am trying to hook up with someone that just lost their house in a fire and need kitchen stuff. I have a box ready and will give them some food. Give veggies out of my garden.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I give love, understanding, and kindness to those that need it. I provide low cost housing to several low income families. Donate to our local food pantry, contribute to our local farmers market. Promote education, give food and cash to those in need, pay my taxes, serve on jury duty, vote for our nations best interests instead of my own and generally do my best to be a good person.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

In the summer, I mow, rake and bale the Church's 20 acre field so it can be used for the community's Music Festival. This creates parking and camping area. The bales are placed to guide people where to park. I help out selling tee shirts and hats. The Music Festival uses all the money collected for local projects from new road to developing a waterfront community park.
In the past, I did weekend sleigh rides to raise money for Michigan Special Olympics. I've built book cases for the library, donated the materials and labor. I've built and donated 17th century style furniture for the local historic society. I donate hay to a neighbor when his pastures get short, because I feel sorry for the cows.
This week, I'll spend two days driving my horses and people mover at Horse Progress Days, an event that displays modern horse farming methods. In a few weeks, I'll spend a week at a county fair, driving my horses with a people mover, taking people from the parking lot to the fair and back again, to support the fair. I also help sell 50/50 raffle tickets to benefit the fair.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Veterans for child rescue, https://vets4childrescue.org/


Not really a Vet, but I will pass this along to my daughter. 

Thank you.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> That's pretty awesome. That's not an easy thing to do because it can be stressful and heartbreaking.
> 
> Volunteer firefighter/emt for about twenty years. Once a year my large family of constructionista's gets together and rebuild someone's house that has burned down and didn't have insurance. We have even went to Mexico and in Romania helped rebuild a children's home. Due to work I didn't get to go to Romania though. Maybe next time.


My uncle was a volunteer fire fighter (Chief for many many years), it can be very stressful. He had to have counseling a few times because what he saw was so traumatic. 

You and your family are good people.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Money here there and everywhere. If I see someone standing outside a store collecting for their cause, I'll usually stop and deposit. Sometimes directly to a person in need. Donations to animal rescue or shelters at times too, supplies or dollars.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

doozie said:


> Money here there and everywhere. If I see someone standing outside a store collecting for their cause, I'll usually stop and deposit. Sometimes directly to a person in need. Donations to animal rescue or shelters at times too, supplies or dollars.


I do much the same, plus a couple food banks, Rescue Mission (they help a lot of Vets in my area) and Catholic Charities.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I donate to St Jude Childrens Research Hospital.

I am really working on being nice to people that I encounter each day.

I am involved with my adult children and my grandchildren, consciously promoting kindness in their interactions. (We have PTSD in the family.)

I donate platelets regularly. (Just hit two gallons)

This may sound strange, but the rent houses that I have are targeted specifically for low to middle income folks. I also have a delightful couple in their 80s. I provide good housing and take good care of my renters.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I donate to St Jude Childrens Research Hospital.
> 
> I am really working on being nice to people that I encounter each day.
> 
> ...


We donated a SUV to St. Jude last year. It was the first time to donate anything to a charity and they made it easy. We'll do it again.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I gave 10 years as an unpaid volunteer child advocate. BACA. The cases we took were the worst of the worst.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

This thread renews my faith in human nature. Thanks to all.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> My uncle was a volunteer fire fighter (Chief for many many years), it can be very stressful. He had to have counseling a few times because what he saw was so traumatic.
> 
> You and your family are good people.


My uncle started it about 25 years ago. There are six brothers including my father. All are builders. He informally called it the Band of Brothers. It was better organized about fifteen years ago and more joined through churches and other volunteer organizations. We each take a week out of all the volunteers and in one summer there will be a house built between all of us working on it. 

Three summers ago we actually rebuilt a black church that was burned down by arson. After that we now have even more brothers from all over that are darker brown. It's kinda infectious really and a lot of fun. It's not a burden at all.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

reneedarley said:


> This thread renews my faith in human nature. Thanks to all.


People do surprise you when you least expect it.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> What do you give to others in our society? What do you contribute to make our country a more kind place?


What have you given?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

She answered that.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

mreynolds said:


> People do surprise you when you least expect it.


I can always tell the state run nursing homes when we go in on Sundays. The smell of urine hits before you get to the door and once inside, the constant beep of "I need help in my room" buzzer makes you wonder how anyone can work or live here without going mad. Yet, the glassy eyes and the semi comatose look of the residents change almost immediately when you walk into their room. I would even say the same for many of the folks suffering from dementia. They light up, and 15 minutes isn't enough, yet we would be all day trying to make contact with everyone on our lists.
Then we go into some of the private nursing homes and they are grand, with a clean, fresh smell, music piped in over the well kept dining areas. One today has a baby grand in the center on a pedestal. We go up to the 4th floor to a woman's room, Dottie. She is about 90, no family ever comes to see her that we know of. She is the former wife of a successful businessman; a woman who thrived on socializing and entertaining with dinners and backyard parties. Now she has a tiny room. Her children are out of state and the phone calls are very few and far between. Yet on the one Sunday she knows we are coming, she takes a bath, applies her makeup, wears a very nice and formal dress, complete with jewelry and ear rings, puts on her best high heel shoes and sits in her chair waiting. We knock on the door, she responds "Good Morning, you boys may come in", and to her, someone just plugged life back into the outlet for her. Her stories about her kids are always the same, as she has nothing knew about them to say. For about 20 minutes she gets to be someone again; maybe it is just an old person's version of the little girl having a tea party, but it is her party, for 20 minutes every month. The walk down the hall after we leave is never easy.
Leon is another guy who served aboard the USS Missouri in WW2. He usually waits for us with his Bible in one hand and a war photo in the other. He was on board when the Japanese leaders sat down to sign the terms of surrender. He was standing 15 yards from Macarthur and Nimitz; said he was close enough he could have hit the Japs with a potato. He opens his photo albums and old war memorabilia and you can't help but lament the stories and the history that will fade with his passing. 
It really isn't hard to find someone in need of just your time and attention. They don't have to be in 3rd world countries, the ghettos or even along the border. They are right where you live; maybe even related to you.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

krackin said:


> I gave 10 years as an unpaid volunteer child advocate. BACA. The cases we took were the worst of the worst.


My Yvonne has recently taken on a similar position. Lotta neglected and abused kids in the world.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> My Yvonne has recently taken on a similar position. Lotta neglected and abused kids in the world.


Bless her, never met her but I love her already. Always love my badass girls.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

krackin said:


> No, not at all. I have some places you most magnificent should walk but are too cowardly.


Go back up to posts #28 and #30. That's where she provided a few things she does to help others in this thread. Our Irish pixie has long been known for her generosity and willingness to help out with causes she believes in.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

krackin said:


> Bless her, never met her but I love her already. Always love my badass girls.


Everyone loves my Yvonne! I am very lucky to have her in my life. 
=)


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

I donate money when/as I can, volunteered in a max women's security prison for 10 years before I got sick, volunteer tutor in every phase of schooling I went through, donate all kinds of goods that make their way to me because folks know I will find a home for them with those who need help, and now the most I can really do is volunteer my time with several online international organizations. Oh, and no one goes hungry if I find out they need eating. Also help anyone who needs trying to figure out organizing their lives/finances/other life skills, when asked.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

krackin said:


> I gave 10 years as an unpaid volunteer child advocate. BACA. The cases we took were the worst of the worst.


BACA is a fantastic organization and I'm thrilled to see a chapter starting up in my area. People can do horrible things to each other but nothing bothers me nearly as badly as the damage done to children.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Donate all of my unwanted stuff to Goodwill instead of having garage sales.

Chromosome 18 Registry

Salvation Army

But what I probably spend most of my time and extra money on are unwanted animals. Horses, dogs and cats but the last few years it's been mainly cats showing up that we take and get fixed then let them hang out in our barns and provide food and water. Last year it was 4 kittens that showed up and we had a new kitten hiding in the barn a couple of weeks ago. Getting at an age where doing the work is getting harder so we've pretty much put a hold on any more horses and as bad as people are about dumping cats on us we haven't had a new dog show up in years.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I am a trader of smiles and laughs, give some - take some.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

My Wife, Mrs. Dsmythe, (Ellen) loom knits hats for cancer patients who have lost their hair due to chemo and radiation that they have received. She had triple bypass last summer, she came home after completing her rehab in a facility that was joined to a nursing home and knitted over 150 hats and gave each resident a " boggen". They all loved them. She knitted 75 purple hats and sent them to Oklahoma to the "shaken baby syndrome" group. She knitted 75 red hats and sent them to the Heart Association in GA to be use in the pediatric ICU for infants with heart problems. When she taught cosmetology at the local Trade School she had a few students who could not afford really good equipment when they went out to work. She would buy the best tools, scissors, blow drier, curling irons that she could find and give them to any student who she felt had the potential to "make it". She has done all of this even though she is an amputee. I am very fortunate to have been married to her for the past 48 years. Dsmythe


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

dsmythe said:


> My Wife, Mrs. Dsmythe, (Ellen) loom knits hats for cancer patients who have lost their hair due to chemo and radiation that they have received. She had triple bypass last summer, she came home after completing her rehab in a facility that was joined to a nursing home and knitted over 150 hats and gave each resident a " boggen". They all loved them. She knitted 75 purple hats and sent them to Oklahoma to the "shaken baby syndrome" group. She knitted 75 red hats and sent them to the Heart Association in GA to be use in the pediatric ICU for infants with heart problems. When she taught cosmetology at the local Trade School she had a few students who could not afford really good equipment when they went out to work. She would buy the best tools, scissors, blow drier, curling irons that she could find and give them to any student who she felt had the potential to "make it". She has done all of this even though she is an amputee. I am very fortunate to have been married to her for the past 48 years. Dsmythe


 A samaritan, did the same for my wife, while she was undergoing chemo. She had many, the donated hat was her favorite. She was touched by the thought and was very appreciative of the good intention.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Go back up to posts #28 and #30. That's where she provided a few things she does to help others in this thread. Our Irish pixie has long been known for her generosity and willingness to help out with causes she believes in.


Will wonders never cease. A good wonder, I'm not being rude. This seems to have affected a restart in good communication. Sly Pixie. It was sorely needed.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

GTX63 said:


> I can always tell the state run nursing homes when we go in on Sundays. The smell of urine hits before you get to the door and once inside, the constant beep of "I need help in my room" buzzer makes you wonder how anyone can work or live here without going mad. Yet, the glassy eyes and the semi comatose look of the residents change almost immediately when you walk into their room. I would even say the same for many of the folks suffering from dementia. They light up, and 15 minutes isn't enough, yet we would be all day trying to make contact with everyone on our lists.
> 
> Then we go into some of the private nursing homes and they are grand, with a clean, fresh smell and music piped in over the well kept dining areas. One today has a Baby Grand piano in the center on a pedestal. We go up to the 4th floor to a woman's room, Dottie. She is about 90, no family ever comes to see her that we know of. She is the former wife of a successful businessman; a woman who thrived on socializing and entertaining with dinners and backyard parties. Now she has a tiny room. Her children are out of state and the phone calls are very few and far between.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Thank you for this thread.
It makes me realize that no matter what we think we are doing to help others, we can always do more.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I've been escorting veterans in parades for the past four years. Mostly WW2 vets, but also some Korea and Vietnam vets, several with Purple Hearts. Approximately 40 different vets so far within a 50 mile radius of where we live.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I like to find a non-profit organization that I can give my time and sometimes money too. For years it was a therapeutic riding facility that uses horses for children with mental and/or physical limitations. They also started sessions for soldiers who had PSTD or physical limitations. Since we moved, I sit on the board of the local Ag Extension and also do the marketing for an organization that gives grants to teachers that want to do special projects with their students. And, I’ll soon be doing marketing for our local Forestry board.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

This type of activity is all around a good thing. It gets people involved with each other, softens even the hardest edge on anyone and brings the world closer together. I would love it if this type of thing was to grow ever and ever larger...


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I give to local food banks and Right to Life charities. Often help individuals, in need, in my community.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I like this thread. Thanks for starting it and to all who add to it.

There are really good and wonderful HT community people.

I try to be silent about things that I do. There is one thing that I cant keep quiet about. It just makes so much sound.

I continue to work on violin and fiddle skills and jamming. I have been known to show up on doorsteps, hospitals and nursing homes for a short private playing and it gives more to me than I put out.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Here in Mexico we like to get involved with the community we live in. Susie is a member of the Chelem Apoyo Escolar Program. 
This is a group working to provide School Support to children of Chelem that cannot afford to purchase the required shoes and uniforms, books, school supplies, transportation and required fees to attend school. For the poorest of families, these costs are impossible and many children drop out at the 4th grade level. Many of these children will continue to live a life of poverty, living in one-room homes without running water, electricity or proper sanitation. A few government social services are available, but it is not enough.

We also support the Chelem Christmas program by playing bingo


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

What we give has been different over the years. It has all depended on finances, time, distance, physical ability and what was needed. 

The last few years have been very much about financial contributions to charities and organizations that we support mainly because this is the time in our life when we have the most to give. It is all planned out in our budget. And this is the most physically restricted time in my life. We continue to donate what time we can and use our abilities to help others but my illness has had a real impact on what I can do.

In the past we did not have much money to spare but we did have our physical strength and time. Of course when we lived very far away from people the distance put a damper on what we could do. But you can always help your neighbours and friends. Family goes without saying.

That was always a big part of our giving. Lots of elderly neighbours and those with kids. Cutting grass, shoveling snow, splitting wood and weeding gardens always brought fresh baked bread to our door and one neighbour did all of our ironing in exchange. We never asked for an exchange but people have their pride and it was really appreciated. Free babysitting has always been like a gift from heaven to young parents and if you can handle teens while the parents run away for a weekend then you will find that you have friends for life.

Children, animals, the elderly, the abused, food safety and education have always been high on my list to give to. Also using my skills. In the past I have done taxes and filled out many documents for those who needed every dime from a tax return or did not understand complex - or even basic - documents. 

My husband has tested water and designed irrigation systems. Both expensive for those who don't have a lot and are just starting out or facing an environmental change.

I think giving is as much of a gift to you as it is to the person receiving.

However, we will soon be in full retirement so a lot of the donations to charity will stop or be cut. We don't feel badly about this as our aim in retirement is to not be a burden to anyone or our society so we will have to cut our coat according to our cloth. And there will be a lot less cloth. We will continue to donate our time and abilities as we can.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Just on the weekend I gave a huge amount of good clothes to the Salvation Army.

And can't go into details but my wife and I are providing much needed help to a battered woman. It is truly heartbreaking


----------



## hardrock (Jun 8, 2010)

Mostly give my time to my local American Legion teaching gun safety, marksmanship, sportsmanship and try to show examples of good citizens. Takes at least 2 evenings a week and it is very rewarding. 
My wife is very active with find a grave. Mostly she visits cemeteries in the area and uncovers the bronze markers of veterans. They are mostly buried and forgotten. She then registers them on 
find-a-grave tries to contact their nearest relatives and grants them control of the grave entry.
Will add that some of them are very hard to find and are buried very deep.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Y'all do a lot. I try to "help the neighbors" as much as I can in between working six days at my job each week and the other one at home....but y'all making me feel bad.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> Just on the weekend I gave a huge amount of good clothes to the Salvation Army.
> 
> And can't go into details but my wife and I are providing much needed help to a battered woman. It is truly heartbreaking


You and your wife are special people. Many won’t involve themselves in a domestic violence


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

The other thing we do, is every payday, well most, we go to the local Subway or Tim Horton's and get areound $30-40 of sandwiches and then give them out to some of our local down and out population. Usually 7-8 people

We try to spread out over time, but unfortunately a couple of people have come to expect it.

i know it is a temporary fix, but it fills their bellies for awhile.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> What do you give to others in our society? What do you contribute to make our country a more kind place?


I donate to the salvation army.
Volunteer time at the local V.A. They need extra help all the time.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I


keenataz said:


> and then give them out to some of our local down and out population. Usually 7-8 people


 I sometimes encounter panhandlers and know enough not to give them money. One day, I had a coupon for "Buy one get one free" Whopper. I ate my Whopper and planned on putting the other one in the fridge when I got home. On my way to my vehicle, I saw an old homeless guy, asking for money to buy a sandwich. So, I gave him my Whopper. He seemed grateful. A warmed up Whopper later on wouldn't have been good anyway.
While visiting North Carolina, in a bigger city, the Church gives box lunches to the homeless. On this day, the Church volunteers were running late. Clearly, from their open complaints, the meals had become an entitlement.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

keenataz said:


> The other thing we do, is every payday, well most, we go to the local Subway or Tim Horton's and get areound $30-40 of sandwiches and then give them out to some of our local down and out population. Usually 7-8 people
> 
> We try to spread out over time, but unfortunately a couple of people have come to expect it.
> 
> i know it is a temporary fix, but it fills their bellies for awhile.


I do this too. Mr. Pixie tells me to just be aware because many of the people that I encounter in a certain area are from the outpatient part of his facility.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

haypoint said:


> I
> 
> I sometimes encounter panhandlers and know enough not to give them money. One day, I had a coupon for "Buy one get one free" Whopper. I ate my Whopper and planned on putting the other one in the fridge when I got home. On my way to my vehicle, I saw an old homeless guy, asking for money to buy a sandwich. So, I gave him my Whopper. He seemed grateful. A warmed up Whopper later on wouldn't have been good anyway.
> While visiting North Carolina, in a bigger city, the Church gives box lunches to the homeless. On this day, the Church volunteers were running late. Clearly, from their open complaints, the meals had become an entitlement.


Entitlement or relied upon?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Entitlement or relied upon?


I'm sure it becomes relied upon. IMHO, when what you rely upon loses a thankfulness and becomes an expectation, it seems like an entitlement. It is often a fine line.
I donate to Detroit's Salvation Army's Bed and Bread program. Some come to the trucks to get a meal because they have no money, some come because it is free and easy.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

We give money to several charities, I make cards monthly for the ill and shut in members of our church. We both help at our church, mow the grass, take out the garbage, help at various fund raisers, keep the busy bags for kids clean and filled. I work at a thrift store in the winter. All the proceeds are turned back into the community youth and park district. We serve on the towns celebration committee, our particular thing is that we put on the parade. I donate produce to the “post office”. That’s where our community can leave produce to be taken. Usually it’s gone by noon. I keep the coupon binders in the library updated.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

haypoint said:


> I'm sure it becomes relied upon. IMHO, when what you rely upon loses a thankfulness and becomes an expectation, it seems like an entitlement. It is often a fine line.
> I donate to Detroit's Salvation Army's Bed and Bread program. Some come to the trucks to get a meal because they have no money, some come because it is free and easy.


I do agree somewhat that sometimes it becomes an expectation. But if it is obvious I can skip that person. But it is not up to me to judge. I am praying $1000 for a pair of carbon wheels for my bike this week. I obviously can give a bit. 

But I do not give cash. Because I know where that more than likely will go.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

I give to the food banks,and volunteer at a drop in center regularly. I also sit with a friends mother for three hours every other week to give her, actually both of them,a break. I bring cookies and the mother makes tea. Then she and I look at the same photo albums each visit,and she tells me stories about the pictures. I don't mind hearing about the same adventures, and lordy has she had some adventures over her life, each visit. She recognizes and is comfortable with me, for now anyway, and I think she enjoys the trip down memory lane. I know that I do!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I make smocked bereavement gowns and donate them to hospitals.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> What do you give to others in our society? What do you contribute to make our country a more kind place?


I just go abut my daily life and leave the areas I pass through as they were or a bit more tidy than when I started my journey through them. If I see someone succeed or receive the benefit of a random act of anonymous generosity, I give them my best wishes that they succeed and a smile as I continue on my own journey.

I am not responsible for the misfortune or success of others and would never want to belittle or praise anyone for the life hand they were dealt to play or have anyone think I were the type to stack the deck even a little to alter another's journey robbing them of the pleasure of success or the lesson of failure or for some odd need of self recognition to validate my journey as it is a pleasurable life experience as it is with it's own mix of success and failure that is the existence we know as life.

If I keep my path clean, others keep their paths clean and all make the most of the random acts of anonymous kindness some unknowns lay across our paths, combined they usually provide enough glue to hold the best of the society together as the natural order of our society eventually improves the areas of blight.

Although I do not intentionally give anything. I guess my choice of non involvement does give others the opportunity to try to succeed or fail on their own and those who do succeed end up adding to the social glue that binds along their path of choice.

Why should I give a person a fish for a day when if they watch as I pass, maybe they will learn how to fish for themselves for many days to come?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Forcast said:


> I make smocked bereavement gowns and donate them to hospitals.


What a truly wonderful thing to do for grieving families.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

My mother has knitted hundreds of stocking caps for premature babies. Apparently they lose a lot of heat from their bare noggin. Takes thin yarn and tiny needles. A friend cuts up wedding dresses to make fancy dresses for babies that died after birth, for the funeral.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

what I do fails in comparison to all of you. it mostly involves food because that's what I'm good at. I do give wool and needles to a church for those baby hats and bedding etc. to the Elizabeth Fry society etc.small stuff. although the guys that delivered my mulch told me mine was the most welcoming house they had ever worked at. ~Georgia


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I joined the local volunteer fire company when I was 15


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

newfieannie said:


> what I do fails in comparison to all of you. it mostly involves food because that's what I'm good at. I do give wool and needles to a church for those baby hats and bedding etc. to the Elizabeth Fry society etc.small stuff. although the guys that delivered my mulch told me mine was the most welcoming house they had ever worked at. ~Georgia



No one failswhen they are helping others.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Bungiex88 said:


> I joined the local volunteer fire company when I was 15



That is amazing.I was asked to join our local volunteer fiire department years ago. I had doubts about my ability to go into a burning building, so I declined.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We give dog and cat food to a street Outreach program that concerns itself with the homeless. Lots of food and clothing and blankets donated but not much for the animals that mean so much to these people. Not many cats but lots of dogs for companion ship and security.

If you give to your local food banks there are other products that are needed besides food. Toilet paper, personal hygiene products such as soap, shampoo, deodorant, toothpaste, toothbrushes, laundry soap, diapers, feminine products and pet food.

Our food bank also has a small area for kids toys and books - used and in good condition or new. Our latest donation to this section was skipping ropes and water pistols.


----------

